# Consist question



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i have 4 engines that are part of a consist my question is can i break the consist down into 2 trains and still have them run as a consist. the reason i am asking is cus i rebuilt my loops and made the outer 2 loops into 1 loop and i want to run 2 trains but i want to start them both at the same time!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you program the command center to control the consist or did you program the decoders to do it?
Really it's the same answer, you will need to break down the consists and rebuild it as 2 different one's. On a Digitrax system that takes about 5 seconds to do.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

So I do I use a third consice 2 kinds of them together so we start at the same time then. they are on the same track and I don't wanna run into each other I want in this day evenly matched with each other by the way I use jmri to do the contest


----------

